# NGD - Charvel Pro Mod DK24 HH HT



## JD27 (Mar 22, 2019)

My GAS for an Ash body ESP USA M-II has to be put to bed for the sake of my wallet. This Charvel is basically an inexpensive version of what I wanted though. It’s got an open grain Ash body with direct mount pickups, hipshot-like hardtail, locking tuners, and a comfortable neck with satin finish.

I guess it’s about what I expect from a MIM guitar, similar to Fenders I had before. It’s not finished as nicely as a good WMI Korean build, but it’s not awful either. There are parts in the finish that could have been sanded better and are rough, the open grain makes that really apparent. I love the look of it though. The frets appear to be level, no dead spots, and the fretboard edges are rollled nicely. There is some mean feet sprout though. Relax, my old man is a television repair man, he’s got this ultimate set of tools, I can fix it! Pickups are getting swapped for Black Winters. The Full Shred might not have been the best choice for these, it’s a bright snappy guitar and the scooped nature of them is not complimenting it very well.

My first MIM Charvel, I would buy another. I dig it overall, just needs a little work. Makes for a weekend project, should be solid once I’m done though.


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 22, 2019)

I love the look of that one! I also have a DK24 (Purple Phaze) and I agree about the Full Shred. It was my first time with it and I will most likely end up switching it out eventually. I much prefer the SD Distortion in the So-Cal.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 22, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> I love the look of that one! I also have a DK24 (Purple Phaze) and I agree about the Full Shred. It was my first time with it and I will most likely end up switching it out eventually. I much prefer the SD Distortion in the So-Cal.



I liked that color too, but the finish on my Holcomb was close so it would have been a little repetitive. Yeah the Distortion would have been more balanced in this or even a JB which they like to use. They sound alright in brighter guitars.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2019)

I have a San Dimas in Ash with the same finish. I know what you mean about a bit of roughness in parts of the finish, but that’s the idea with these I think. Mine really looks kinda Mad Max like. The San Dimas has a JB and while I’m usually not a fan it absolutely slays in this guitar. I also have a So Cal without Distortions and a DK with Full Shred and this one sounds the best.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 22, 2019)

yellowv said:


> I have a San Dimas in Ash with the same finish. I know what you mean about a bit of roughness in parts of the finish, but that’s the idea with these I think. Mine really looks kinda Mad Max like. The San Dimas has a JB and while I’m usually not a fan it absolutely slays in this guitar. I also have a So Cal without Distortions and a DK with Full Shred and this one sounds the best.



I like that So Cal too, I just didn’t want a FR at the moment. That one has a unique look in the grain. They finish is supposed to be super thin so you can feel the grain, my DC7x had an open grain Antique Ash finish like these. This has spots around the top of the heel joint and the upper horn that are sandpaper rough, it just needed more sanding.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 22, 2019)

That guitar looks stunning. This open pore raw kinda finnish looks like the piece of burned wood. Lovely colors - black with the maple fretboard. HNGD.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2019)

I know what you mean about the finish. This one has probably one rough spot like that on the horn near the strap button. I actually sent one back that had some dents in the back and it also had several of those sandpaper rough spots. That one actually had a more normal grain similar to your DK. This one is pretty unique. Looks like somebody dumped acid on it or something.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2019)

Here are both of them before I sent the other back.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 22, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Here are both of them before I sent the other back.



That’s quite different then the first one. Kind of a happy mistake, definitely looks cool.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 22, 2019)

Really loving these DK24's from Charvel.
Congrats!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 22, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Really loving these DK24's from Charvel.
> Congrats!



I think for the prices and features they have been doing great with the whole Pro Mod series. I’d like to get a Style 2 FR as well.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 22, 2019)

Love that finish!! Congrats and HNGD man


----------



## decoy205 (Mar 23, 2019)

I dig the black with maple look. 

I hate fret sprout. I notice a lot of import guitars now have this especially when haniging in the store. When I first started playing when the Japanese guitars were the main imports I don’t remember this being such an issue. I’m guessing they are either not seasoning the wood as well or they just had better quality back then? Either way if it’s a good one you can always fix that stuff!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

decoy205 said:


> I dig the black with maple look.
> 
> I hate fret sprout. I notice a lot of import guitars now have this especially when haniging in the store. When I first started playing when the Japanese guitars were the main imports I don’t remember this being such an issue. I’m guessing they are either not seasoning the wood as well or they just had better quality back then? Either way if it’s a good one you can always fix that stuff!



Yeah fortunately I can fix it because everything else is pretty nice on this.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 23, 2019)

Love these! Sucks about the fret sprout, but glad you’re getting it handled. My Charvel GAS is high. I dig a lot about their DKs, but hunger for the roundover edges of a San Dimas or So Cal when I see the strat headstock. The Full Shreds in my US Horizon are some of my favorites, they’re definitely scooped but I think they sound ferocious. BWs in this should be really sick though. Congrats!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Love these! Sucks about the fret sprout, but glad you’re getting it handled. My Charvel GAS is high. I dig a lot about their DKs, but hunger for the roundover edges of a San Dimas or So Cal when I see the strat headstock. The Full Shreds in my US Horizon are some of my favorites, they’re definitely scooped but I think they sound ferocious. BWs in this should be really sick though. Congrats!



Can’t go wrong with the San Dimas or So Cal either. The San Dimas in Blue Frost would do nicely. The neck on these is just awesome, so after the sprout is gone, I should be quite happy. In the right guitar, the Full Shred might be awesome, this isn’t it though. The BW has yet to disappoint me, so I expect good things.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m boned when they roll out the smaller heel on more and more Charvels. If the purists win out then my wallet is safe.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 23, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I’m boned when they roll out the smaller heel on more and more Charvels. If the purists win out then my wallet is safe.


I’ve been waiting for it, but if it was going to happen it would have already. That’s why they introduced the DKs I suspect. 
There’s always the SVSS, but a Schecter is never going to be a Charvel.


----------



## budda (Mar 23, 2019)

Proper bridge choice! Such a good looking guitar too.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 23, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Can’t go wrong with the San Dimas or So Cal either. The San Dimas in Blue Frost would do nicely. The neck on these is just awesome, so after the sprout is gone, I should be quite happy. In the right guitar, the Full Shred might be awesome, this isn’t it though. The BW has yet to disappoint me, so I expect good things.


Charvel necks are amazing. I definitely need one in my life again. That blue frost is amazing, so is white, silver burst, go for my third specific ocean, metallic black... there are a lot of tight answers here. 
What do you think of the jack location? One thing about the DKs that I’m iffy on.


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 23, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Charvel necks are amazing. I definitely need one in my life again. That blue frost is amazing, so is white, silver burst, go for my third specific ocean, metallic black... there are a lot of tight answers here.
> What do you think of the jack location? One thing about the DKs that I’m iffy on.



I can give my opinion on the DK24 jack location. It's not ideal and I would have preferred to just keep it at the regular location. I often play in the classical position and it's really in the way for me. It makes sense if you're playing with a wireless unit I guess but for the typical bedroom player, it has no advantages IMO.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Charvel necks are amazing. I definitely need one in my life again. That blue frost is amazing, so is white, silver burst, go for my third specific ocean, metallic black... there are a lot of tight answers here.
> What do you think of the jack location? One thing about the DKs that I’m iffy on.



I’d probably prefer it has a normal jack location. It doesn’t bother me much, my TE-II has a similar recessed jack as well. 



StrmRidr said:


> I can give my opinion on the DK24 jack location. It's not ideal and I would have preferred to just keep it at the regular location. I often play in the classical position and it's really in the way for me. It makes sense if you're playing with a wireless unit I guess but for the typical bedroom player, it has no advantages IMO.



So do I, it’s not too bad though. Yeah I imagine they did that as a feature suited to playing live, it puts the cable at an angle that is easy to wrap around strap.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

Well I forgot I needed a trem spaced bridge, but oh well it’s still sounds like Black Winter has arrived. There is a grinding/snarl in the mid range that I just love. Definitely suits the bright snappy nature of the guitar much better. Love the feel now that the evil fret sprout has been conquered. Really comfortable and easy to play.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 23, 2019)

What kind of bridge actually DOESN’T use trem spaced? 

A TOM?


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> What kind of bridge actually DOESN’T use trem spaced?
> 
> A TOM?



Yeah TOMs and wraparounds. Forgot to order bridge and neck separate and got the set instead which by default has standard spacing not trem.


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 23, 2019)

Did you round of the fret ends with a file too? Pretty solid work


----------



## JD27 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mattykoda said:


> Did you round of the fret ends with a file too? Pretty solid work



Yeah with a fret end dressing file and then polished with a micro mesh touch up stick Hit the sides of the neck with a micro mesh set 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, and 12000 grit.


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for making me notice that the Black Winter I ordered for my ALEXI-600 is not the Trembucker. Good thing I can still change the order.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 24, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> Thanks for making me notice that the Black Winter I ordered for my ALEXI-600 is not the Trembucker. Good thing I can still change the order.



I’ll swap mine out at some point.


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 24, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Yeah with a fret end dressing file and then polished with a micro mesh touch up stick Hit the sides of the neck with a micro mesh set 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, and 12000 grit.


Haha I do the exact same process. I use the stew mac dressing file, their multi grit nail file then micro mesh pads through all the same grits. After that I hit each fret with some autosol metal polish and if the frets are level you can have a amazing playing guitar. Good to see others taking ownership on their own guitars. It’s a time consuming process but worth it. Oh and HNGD!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Mar 24, 2019)

So just how do the Black Winters sound in this? I have a Charvel as well, same body material, different finish.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mattykoda said:


> Haha I do the exact same process. I use the stew mac dressing file, their multi grit nail file then micro mesh pads through all the same grits. After that I hit each fret with some autosol metal polish and if the frets are level you can have a amazing playing guitar. Good to see others taking ownership on their own guitars. It’s a time consuming process but worth it. Oh and HNGD!



Yeah I grabbed the Stewmac rough fret set that has all that stuff included. I’m probably going to get replacements from amazon though, they have the Micro Mesh cheaper and free shipping since I have prime. Exactly, it took about 3-4 hours yesterday to take care of the frets, install pickups, and setup. There’s plenty of good videos and information out there, just requires a little patience. I started doing all this stuff on my own since finding a good tech isn’t easy or cheap. Plus I enjoy doing it anyway, usually just put some tunes on and go to work.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 24, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> So just how do the Black Winters sound in this? I have a Charvel as well, same body material, different finish.



I like them anyway, I’ve probably had them in 10 different guitars altogether. Since it’s a very balanced pickup as far as EQ goes, I think it compliments the nature of the guitar more than the full shreds. Those are just too scooped in the mids to put in a bright snappy guitar like this. Has very aggressive and grinding quality to it, I think. Really sounded good with the Dual Rec Red and 5153 Blue patches I made in AX8. I boosted both with a PD Nano on the 2nd setting and into a SLA-1 to power my 5153 EL34 2x12. Another feature I liked with these guitars is the Super 5 way switch and no load tone control, makes for a lot of available tonal choices.


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 24, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Yeah I grabbed the Stewmac rough fret set that has all that stuff included. I’m probably going to get replacements from amazon though, they have the Micro Mesh cheaper and free shipping since I have prime. Exactly, it took about 3-4 hours yesterday to take care of the frets, install pickups, and setup. There’s plenty of good videos and information out there, just requires a little patience. I started doing all this stuff on my own since finding a good tech isn’t easy or cheap. Plus I enjoy doing it anyway, usually just put some tunes on and go to work.


Same. I watched a lot of videos especially from Crimson guitars on fret work and then tried it on a cheap squier I have. I had the same problem finding a good tech and justifying the price after a few jobs that didn’t really make a difference. I also get the bigger micro mesh from amazon, I think they are 5” squares and cut them in half. Use one set for frets and one for fretboards depending on how rough they are.


----------



## Shask (Mar 25, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Charvel necks are amazing. I definitely need one in my life again. That blue frost is amazing, so is white, silver burst, go for my third specific ocean, metallic black... there are a lot of tight answers here.
> What do you think of the jack location? One thing about the DKs that I’m iffy on.


I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like the necks on the DK models are a little rounder, and less "D" shaped than the So-Cal and San Dimas models. I kind of of want one of those DK24 2PT models....


----------



## StrmRidr (Mar 25, 2019)

Shask said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I feel like the necks on the DK models are a little rounder, and less "D" shaped than the So-Cal and San Dimas models. I kind of of want one of those DK24 2PT models....



I have one of each and did not notice a difference. It's minor if there's a difference. Charvel's have my absolute favorite neck out of all my guitars.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2019)

StrmRidr said:


> I have one of each and did not notice a difference. It's minor if there's a difference. Charvel's have my absolute favorite neck out of all my guitars.



Right up there with ESP Thin U for me. Had an older Style 2 when they were US made and that neck was super comfortable too.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a San Dimas, a So Cal and a DK24 2pt. The neck on the DK is ever sol slightly rounder on the back, but barely noticeable.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2019)

yellowv said:


> I have a San Dimas, a So Cal and a DK24 2pt. The neck on the DK is ever sol slightly rounder on the back, but barely noticeable.



Interesting, definitely looking towards a San Dimas Style 2 or So Cal, hopefully they are similar enough.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 25, 2019)

Love it! That's a really killer lookin' Charvel!


----------



## JD27 (Apr 23, 2019)

So I decided to give it some extra modding love, because why not, it’s fun. I added some Graphtech string trees and a Hipshot Bridge. Also got a Graphtech black tusq nut, but I haven’t gotten to that part yet. The nut slot is radiused at 12” and not flat, so that’s going to take some work to make it fit properly.

Some notes about the bridge. The Hipshot lines up perfectly with the OEM screw holes. The string holes however obscure about 50% of the existing holes in the body. Still works just fine though. Also the OEM bridge measured 0.173 at the base, however I replaced it with a 0.125 base Hipshot. I like to set my guitars up with a 2.0mm action on bass side and 1.75mm or treble. I found that I was almost out of adjust to lower the bass side to 2.0mm. I have more room to do that now and enough to raise it if I use larger strings. The the OEM bridge was plenty fine, the Hipshot bridge not only feels better, but also made a really big difference in sustain. Everything just seems to ring clearer and stronger, so quality hardware does indeed makes a difference.


----------



## Elliott Reagan (Sep 9, 2020)

I’ve got one of these guitars and I absolutely love it but I totally agree about the full shred. Got a set of Fluence Modern’s coming that should be a big upgrade. 

Would you say the bridge is a worthwhile investment? And was it an easy install?


----------



## JD27 (Sep 11, 2020)

Elliott Reagan said:


> I’ve got one of these guitars and I absolutely love it but I totally agree about the full shred. Got a set of Fluence Modern’s coming that should be a big upgrade.
> 
> Would you say the bridge is a worthwhile investment? And was it an easy install?



The stock bridge wasn’t terrible by any means, but that hipshot does resonate better it seems. Screw holes fit exactly the same, So installation is as simple as removing old bridge and replacing with hipshot and adjusting for highly and intonation. There is a difference in string holes though, it obscures the stock holes by around 50%. I’m not using thick gauges, so a 10-52 set still fits just fine for me.


----------



## Elliott Reagan (Sep 11, 2020)

JD27 said:


> The stock bridge wasn’t terrible by any means, but that hipshot does resonate better it seems. Screw holes fit exactly the same, So installation is as simple as removing old bridge and replacing with hipshot and adjusting for highly and intonation. There is a difference in string holes though, it obscures the stock holes by around 50%. I’m not using thick gauges, so a 10-52 set still fits just fine for me.



Thanks! That could be an issue for me (I tune down real low at times, sometimes I use a 68 for the low string) so maybe it’s not such a great idea


----------



## JD27 (Sep 11, 2020)

Elliott Reagan said:


> Thanks! That could be an issue for me (I tune down real low at times, sometimes I use a 68 for the low string) so maybe it’s not such a great idea


It wouldn’t be too hard to widen the bridge hole to fit the string.


----------



## Millul (Sep 12, 2020)

Gotta say, this one looks amazing...! Need to see if there's some popping up used...!


----------



## Dieter Pinklage (Jul 21, 2021)

JD27 said:


> So I decided to give it some extra modding love, because why not, it’s fun. I added some Graphtech string trees and a Hipshot Bridge. Also got a Graphtech black tusq nut, but I haven’t gotten to that part yet. The nut slot is radiused at 12” and not flat, so that’s going to take some work to make it fit properly.
> 
> Some notes about the bridge. The Hipshot lines up perfectly with the OEM screw holes. The string holes however obscure about 50% of the existing holes in the body. Still works just fine though. Also the OEM bridge measured 0.173 at the base, however I replaced it with a 0.125 base Hipshot. I like to set my guitars up with a 2.0mm action on bass side and 1.75mm or treble. I found that I was almost out of adjust to lower the bass side to 2.0mm. I have more room to do that now and enough to raise it if I use larger strings. The the OEM bridge was plenty fine, the Hipshot bridge not only feels better, but also made a really big difference in sustain. Everything just seems to ring clearer and stronger, so quality hardware does indeed makes a difference.



Hey man. What was the exact model number of bridge, saddles and string trees you used, please? I am looking to do the same. THANKS!


----------

